# Walther PPK



## 9mm+p+ (Oct 3, 2006)

Just bought a PPK on a whim mainly to compare it to a Bersa 380 I had before that everyone said was a cheap copy of the Walther.  It came with everything except the manual.  I did figure out how to take it down pretty quickly and even got it back together.  I know though I'm doing something wrong.  Is there a way to lock the triggerguard down to let the slide go back.  I am having to hold it down while I put the slide back.  It strikes me that there'd be some way to lock the trigger guard down to make take down and reassembly easier.  Won't shoot it until tomorrow but it feels heavier than the Bersa did so far I'm just not feeling Bond, James Bond from it yet.  Maybe after shooting it I'll like it.  Thanks


----------



## Drac (Oct 3, 2006)

One of the WORST pieces of junk I ever owned was a Walther PPK...The dammed thing jammed everytime I took in to qualify at the range..One of the range guys said it wasn't broken in properly...So I must have put 500 rounds of the hottest ammo I could find that was within the manufactors range..I cleaned it and oiled it and it STILL jammed..I pratically "gave" it away and purchased a SIG P-230..One if the BEST guns I ever owned..Best of luck to you with yours...


----------



## pstarr (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a PPK and it's one of the best weapons I've ever owned.  It's German-made (not made in the U.S. by Interarms) so it's an older model.

There's no way to lock the trigger guard down while you fit the slide back on...just have to find a way to do it.  I don't have any trouble with it...


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 3, 2006)

Pstarr pretty much hit it on the nose.  

I never did like the older PPK pistols, since they would "bite" the webbing between my thumb and forefinger.  After a couple of magazines, I'd actually end up bleeding there.  

The newer PPK pistols are supposed to have corrected this problem for folks with average or larger, sized hands.  

Like Drac, I also went with a Sig P230, and found it a much better pistol for my hands.


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Oct 4, 2006)

This one doesn't bite at all, at least not my hands.  I had the Bersa before and have to say for half the money I'd pick the Bersa again.  This is smooth especially in single action, but the pain of take down and the lack of slide release really bother me.  It also feels heavier but looking at specifications they should be the same.  
As far as dependability though it was perfect.  I shot a couple of brands of FMJ thru it, some Magtech JHP's along with a couple of boxes of Cor-Bon's that will probably end up in it and not even one jam or misfire, not even the breaking in kind of stuff you expect.  
I've never seen a Sig 380 in person.  I have 3 Sigs, P226 in 9MM and 357 Sig and a P220 in 45 ACP that looks identical to the other Sigs but just feels a tad better.  At this point though I'd trade it in a second for something different and with the Bersa I never felt that way.  I love my Sigs though and if one had been there instead of the Walther I'm sure I'd not be keying this at all.  Thanks though, I still don't like how it takes down and goes back but I've got the hang of it I guess.  Thanks


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Oct 4, 2006)

PS: the mag release is too high to be practical.


----------



## Drac (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe you got a hold of one of the good ones...I had a lemon...


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 5, 2006)

Good to hear that your PPK works fine.  In all honesty, they're either hit or miss.  Some are only good with FMJ ammo, while others will work just fine with even the most aggressive of hollowpoints.  Some need fluff and buff, etc.  

If yours is working well, if you can shoot it well, and if you are comfortable carrying it, then keep it.  No sense in fixing that which ain't broke.  



9mm+p+ said:


> PS: the mag release is too high to be practical.


 
Were you looking at the P230 (European mag release) or the P232 (US-style)?


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Oct 6, 2006)

It's the button but it's right under the slide not behind the trigger for some reason.  My 220 has the European clip style mag release.  I practiced with it just to see how much slower it really is.  It's not that bad when you get the swing of it but if you had one arm disabled for some reason you'd be stuck since it has to be pulled out and doesn't drop freely.  
This Walther is apparently pretty new, it's got the Smith & Wesson name stamped under the etching on the right side of the slide.  
I guess it will do for what I got it for, just something to drop in a back pocket when I go walking around the land bordering our house.  It's not something I'd buy again though I don't think, looking at the Sig I think it would have been a better choice, so far as I know we don't have a stocking dealer nearby though so if I've even seen one except photos I don't remember it.  Function wise it's been perfect so far so I guess I can live the the take down.  Thanks a lot though


----------

